
Flutter: Forbes Had It Right - ingve
https://www.ardanlabs.com/blog/2019/11/flutter-forbes-had-it-right.html
======
al2o3cr

        That’s six platforms you can release to
        while needing only one team to write the code. 
    

Now you can disappoint more users than ever before with nonstandard UX!

